# bug with the thread read icon color



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

On the left hand side of the screen there is an envelope icon that is yellow/red (not sure what red vs yellow means) provided you have not read the thread since the last post.

OK, I go read all the new posts (using the search for new posts since the last time you were here function). I run the search again. Most of the icons turn gray (like they are supposed to), but some of them do not. Hmm maybe I skipped some, so I go look in them and no, I have read them all. So, I run the search again and different ones show up as not read. I have not been able to find a pattern. I tried today to get all the posts grayed out as in all read. I was not able to do this! A few randomly turn from gray to red/yellow again with no new posts.

Another annoying problem is when I do not use my main computer and have the www.dsbtalk.com/home.php bookmarked and I am lazy so just type dbstalk.com, you get the contest blurb. That is ok. But, if you click on the screen to enter the site, it can take up to 10 seconds. Whatever you do, do not click a second time! It will reset your visit to 5 seconds ago and show new threads will result in an empty list.

Ok, I admit it, I am lazy... I want all my icons grayed out when I read them, and I want to just type dbstalk.com and not have to type out the rest.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I agree, can you put a checkbox to set a cookie for regular users who do not wish to see the promo?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *Another annoying problem is when I do not use my main computer and have the www.dsbtalk.com/home.php bookmarked and I am lazy so just type dbstalk.com, you get the contest blurb. That is ok. But, if you click on the screen to enter the site, it can take up to 10 seconds. Whatever you do, do not click a second time! It will reset your visit to 5 seconds ago and show new threads will result in an empty list.*


That happened to me 3 times before I figured it out! Arggggghhhh! What a pain in the butt!:bang


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The page has been removed. No offense Scott, but it was bugging the hell out of me.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for removing the intro... Yes it was cool, but the click problem drove me crazy.

Now what is the difference between yellow and red message envelope icons?

I think I have figured out that the dot in the center of the envelope means you have posted in the thread.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thats ok, I will stick it back up tonight, and make it so you HAVE to watch the entire thing....

EVIL LAUGH...

Just kidding.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Now what is the difference between yellow and red message envelope icons?


A gray envelope means there are no new posts in that thread
A yellow envelope means there are new posts in the thread
A red envelope means there are new posts in that thread and it's a hot topic. A hot topic is a thread with either more than 30 replies or 150 views

At the bottom of every forum page there is a key.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was wondering where I left my keys, thanks Steve.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

The intro is back up!?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for removing the intro! :righton:


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Well ok, I found the color code explanations, but they are not on the pages I use to view DBStalk... I always use the new post search and it gives me a list of the topic, and of course the key was not at the bottom of the page. I guess I am a difficult user, first I had WYSIWYG on and that removed my spell check button, then I used the search and that removed my legend.

Well there is still the odd bug of pages being read and the icon not changing color when I search again (and it redraws the page). If I go and read them, then refresh the page I get different ones marked as not read. It is like playing wack-a-mole!


----------

